# American football



## bquisenberry (Jul 1, 2012)

Will be moving to Dubai and need to watch my college football and nfl. Are there any bars that show football. How can I get it on tv?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Slingbox is option number one. 
I think you can order Sunday Ticket on a PS3 as well, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No. 

If you have family at home, highly suggest you get a slingbox. Next is to sign up at the nfl site and just pay for a subscription to watch. My parents have direct tv and always get the nfl package. I can watch on their account, paying an extra 10$ a month. BUT the issue with that, is I cant watch their 'local' game. So for me, that is Dallas.... For some reason I can always watch houston no problem though  There are the illegal sites you can stream from but the usa has been doing quite well getting those shut down so wouldnt count on it.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ...My parents have direct tv and always get the nfl package. I can watch on their account, paying an extra 10$ a month...


Lucky you... 

The annual NFL GamePass package is a chunk of change, but it is on-sale right now (25% off) so I have been contemplating...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

NFL Game Pass is only available while outside of US - which is perfectly understandable.

But why is the iPad app of the Game Pass can't be access / download by someone with an US iTune account ?

Does anyone know how to download this app without creating a new non-US iTune account ?


----------



## Ottawaguy (Aug 27, 2012)

> Does anyone know how to download this app without creating a new non-US iTune account ?


I think you just need to change your region settings in iTunes and you will be fine.


----------

